# Must Have Tool...



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paslode Cordless Finish nailer(s)
Hilti Laser tape
Hilti Laser line level
Festool TS55


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow great idea for a post!

1) dewalt dw084 5 beam laser

2) cordless impact any brand other than ridgid

3) 5 in screwdriver


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

1. Impact driver--my life got so much happier when I got this!

2. GOOD circular saw--I suffered for 2 years with the POS that I had before, got a new milwaukee a couple of months ago and can't believe I didn't get it sooner

3. Wooster extra firm 2-1/2" angled brush, I can't seem to cut a straight line without it


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

one word.. Multi-master...... or is that 2 words?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

1-Festool ts 75 or ts 55
2-Fein multimaster
3-t-jak


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

4- bowrench


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Two very right hands and one cogitative head


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Five Star said:


> 4- bowrench


good call


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

It depends on what kind of work I'm doing

framing
wormdrive
Ti-bone
Nailgun

Log work
MS170 chainsaw
4 1/2" grinder
2" chisel
Fien Multimaster

Finish
Fien multimaster
Ink line
Hitachi finish guns (that have the air nozzle)
Scraper/prybar

Structural insulated panels
Wormdrive
Nailgun
cordless glue gun
4 1/2" grinder


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Got you all beat... cant do a job with out these



















tape measure, pencil


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Warren said:


> *Wow great idea for a post!*
> 
> ...


yeah, it just came to me...
:laughing: :laughing:


wormdrive sawr
Bosch pocket driver
Craig pocket hole kit
2P-10 adhesive
digital camera
collins coping foot / Bosch jig saw
Sig 228


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ecooke21 said:


> one word.. Multi-master...... or is that 2 words?



how did I forget that?:blink:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

EricTheHandyman said:


> 1. Impact driver--my life got so much happier when I got this!


I knew this would be someones number 1... If it came down to again I don't think I would buy a cordless impact.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Three things blanket coverage.
1 Cordless
2 Pnuematic
3 Internal combustion


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> I knew this would be someones number 1... If it came down to again I don't think I would buy a cordless impact.



why is that?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You musta bought the ridgid. Dude try again I can't live without my impacts. Currently own 6 counting the ridgid


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ridgid doesn't count!:laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Ridgid was my second one. first was a 12v black and decker from lowes clearance for 22 bucks. I still own it and use it quite a bit. Ridgid has been rebuilt 2 times but still sounds like its dead and smells like crap and works like crap


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I forgot about the impacts, they could be added to any of my lists.
Dewalt 18v and Bosch PS40. I just wish I had more drill bits with the 1/4" hex drive on them, cause that's the only time I use my cordless drill.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

as I recall, RobertCDF's 18v selection is rigid...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hilti 14V Impact Driver
Greenlee Mini Pipe Level
Mac Tools Dental Pick

Not to mention everyday starts with 3 sharpies and 2 pencils...by noon i'm yelling and cursing at my helpers to find me more..I swear they flyaway when you put them down!


----------



## damo (Apr 3, 2008)

fat max tape's
japanese hand saw
28 oz estwing
(very sharp) chisel's
stanley framing square (get it out every day even if i dont use it)


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

ecooke21 said:


> one word.. Multi-master...... or is that 2 words?


Multi-master is the Chuck Norris of tools...It can do anything!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Must have fastening tools:thumbsup:


How many guns can a "Loneframer" use at once? Or is there a secret Tonto who gets to use the 3rd paslode framer?:blink:

And where's the 18g paslode brad gun? I hear it doubles the value if you have a complete set! Right now, I can't look past the giant hole in the collection. How unimpressive... :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Jeremy E said:


> How many guns can a "Loneframer" use at once? Or is there a secret Tonto who gets to use the 3rd paslode framer?:blink:
> 
> And where's the 18g paslode brad gun? I hear it doubles the value if you have a complete set! Right now, I can't look past the giant hole in the collection. How unimpressive... :laughing:


 I was hoping noone would notice the lack of an 18 ga. Impulse, dammit.
Did you notice the second and third framers have reversed belt hooks? Loneframer to the fullest! I don't have a tribe of Indians anymore, but when things pick up, I am armed for an attack:thumbsup: I'm working on the 18 ga. to complete the set, maybe when I get that refund from the US treasury.:thumbup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

1. Computer

2. Tacoma

3. Garmin nuvi

4. Husky measuring tape (it stays out 'til I press the button. I can't find any other ones like it, and I can't even find a replacement. Almost lost it once and nearly cried)

5. Sharpie

6. impact driver

7. multimaster


----------



## ERAD_DIB (Mar 13, 2009)

m1911 said:


> wormdrive sawr
> Bosch pocket driver
> Craig pocket hole kit
> 2P-10 adhesive
> ...


Oh, thanks; I had just taken another spoonful of chicken noodle soup when I read that. Ya owe me a screen and keyboard. :laughing:
(I know; you weren't just kidding, either.)

So I'm still spec'ing-out/pricing-out my equipment, but my list will include:
SIG P226R DAK .40 S&W
"This ain't a 'bad neighborhood' anymore. I'm here to make it good again." :2guns:


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

The tools that have made me the most money for the least amount of investment.
1. Airless Graco st 395 
2. Purdy brush 2 1/2 inch angled sash
3. Bosch 14v cordless drill


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi
I am considering purchasing the Festool you mentioned TS 55 or the larger one, which one is better for home remodeling?

Thanks


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

soloplayer said:


> hi
> i am considering purchasing the festool you mentioned ts 55 or the larger one, which one is better for home remodeling?
> 
> Thanks


 3/14/09


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

m1911 said:


> Paslode Cordless Finish nailer(s)
> Hilti Laser tape
> Hilti Laser line level
> Festool TS55


I am considering a new TS 55 or the larger one, will be using it for my home remodeling business. Any suggestions?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Soloplayer said:


> I am considering a new TS 55 or the larger one, will be using it for my home remodeling business. Any suggestions?


If you are considering a rail saw, also consider the Dewalt and Makita versions. You will probably find it a lot easier to find blades with those two compared to the Festool.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TempestV said:


> If you are considering a rail saw, also consider the Dewalt and Makita versions. *You will probably find it a lot easier to find blades with those two compared to the Festool.*



Not necessarily so - the Festool TS55 uses a 160mm x 20mm arbor blade and the Dewalt and Makita use a 165mm x 20mm arbor blade. I don't think any of them is as cheap or common as a standard 7 1/4" blade.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

DeWalt (& probably others) makes an impact driver keyless chuck. It fits perfectly in the case & eliminates need for a drill along side the impact. Impacts don't make great drills, but for most jobs they will suffice. 
Well worth the money:
http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...ource=googlebase&cvsfa=63&cvsfe=2&cvsfp=73930

Steve


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I drill with my impact all the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I wish that my right angle drill was also an impact. Impact drivers do paddle bits great & they don't burn bits! However, I have gone through a number of magnetic drive guides (metal & plastic sleeves alike). If I let a screw spin out too long the pieces meld together & I can never get them loose again.
I've been stocking up on them cheap from Ebay lately:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360137465473
Steve


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

#1 a hammer

#2 a big hammer when #1 doesn't work

#3 a sledgehammer when #1 or #2 doesn't work!! lol

but seriously, Fein Multi-Master is the greatest tool ever!!


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

Five Star said:


> 2-Fein multimaster


Got one for Christmas, (cause my sister works for Fein). :thumbup:

Wonder what Im gonna get next year?:whistling


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

OW! My thumb said:


> Got one for Christmas, (cause my sister works for Fein). :thumbup:
> 
> Wonder what Im gonna get next year?:whistling


Turbo III vac. :notworthy


----------

